# [SOLVED] Screen freezes when watching video. Video card problem?



## nerion (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi there,

Over the past couple of weeks, my PC has begun freezing - but ONLY when I'm watching videos. That can be either streaming or in Media Player etc. It never freezes if I'm doing other stuff.

Any ideas? is my video card kaput, do you think?

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Screen freezes when watching video. Video card problem?*

Post the make/model of the PC. If custom built then post the specs.

MB-CPU-RAM-GPU-PSU brand/wattage

Has the PC been cleaned lately? Dust blown from heatsink,fans,and vents ?


----------



## nerion (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Screen freezes when watching video. Video card problem?*

Hi, many thanks for your reply. Just done a Belarc scan and I think everything you need to know is here:

*Operating System* *new* – server roles*System Model*Windows 7 Home Premium (x64) (build 7600)
Install Language: English (United States)
System Locale: English (United Kingdom)
Installed: 03/01/2011 19:34:49Packard Bell ixtreme M5722 
System Serial Number: xxxxxxxxxxxx Enclosure Type: Desktop*Processor a**Main Circuit Board b*2.50 gigahertz Intel Core2 Quad Q8300
64 kilobyte primary memory cache
2048 kilobyte secondary memory cache
64-bit ready
Multi-core (4 total)
Not hyper-threadedBoard: Packard Bell EG43M 
Bus Clock: 333 megahertz
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. P01-A1 08/31/2009*new* *USB Storage Use in past 30 Days* (mouse over last used for details)*new* *Hosted Virtual Machines* (mouse over name for details)Last UsedGeneric- Compact Flash -- drive 1, rev 1.0012/06/2011 08:12:44Generic- MicroSD -- drive 5, rev 1.0012/06/2011 08:12:44Generic- MS/MS-Pro/HG -- drive 4, rev 1.0012/06/2011 08:12:44Generic- SD/MMC -- drive 3, rev 1.0012/06/2011 08:12:44Generic- xD-Picture -- drive 2, rev 1.0012/06/2011 08:12:44SEMC Mass Storage, s/n CB511RP69N, rev 000104/06/2011 19:36:03*Kingston DataTraveler 2.0, s/n 5B8509000220, rev PMAP31/05/2011 15:34:44*
* Possibly used again before the reboot following this time._None discovered_*Drives* *new* – drive encryption*Memory Modules c,d*1000.20 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
776.50 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH40N ATA Device [Optical drive]
XCT 3S9ERO9YJ05Y SCSI CdRom Device [Optical drive]

Generic- Compact Flash USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 1
Generic- MicroSD USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 5
Generic- MS/MS-Pro/HG USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 4
Generic- SD/MMC USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 3
Generic- xD-Picture USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 2
WDC WD10EADS-22M2B0 [Hard drive] (1000.20 GB) -- drive 0, s/n WD-WCAV53420270, rev 01.00A01, SMART Status: Healthy6144 Megabytes Usable Installed Memory

Slot 'DIMM0' has 2048 MB
Slot 'DIMM1' has 1024 MB
Slot 'DIMM2' has 2048 MB
Slot 'DIMM3' has 1024 MB*Local Drive Volumes* *new* – volume encryptionc: (NTFS on drive 0)1000.20 GB776.50 GB free*Network Drives*_None discovered_


----------



## nerion (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Screen freezes when watching video. Video card problem?*

Hi, still having this problem, I'm afraid. Can anyone help? Let me know if you need any more info.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Screen freezes when watching video. Video card problem?*

Has the PC been cleaned lately? Dust blown from heatsink,fans,and vents ? 

Download and install *GPU-Z* and post the temps.

Do you get any error message when this happens? Screen glitches/color changes ?


----------



## nerion (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Screen freezes when watching video. Video card problem?*

Hi Makinu,

PC is all clean on the inside. No dust.

I don't get any error message - everything just grinds to a halt when watching movies. What usually happens is that my screen goes black and the movie's audio gradually fades in and out before stopping completely. Then I have to reboot.

Here's the GPU-Z sensor log:

Date , GPU Core Clock [MHz] , GPU Memory Clock [MHz] , GPU Shader Clock [MHz] , GPU Temperature [°C] , Fan Speed [%] , Memory Used [MB] , GPU Load [%] , Memory Controller Load [%] , Video Engine Load [%] , VDDC [V] ,
2011-06-14 23:41:18 , 135.0 , 135.0 , 270.0 , 79.0 , 78 , 218 , 4 , 14 , 0 , 0.8500 ,


----------



## nerion (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Screen freezes when watching video. Video card problem?*

PS This was just taken now - not while watching video.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Screen freezes when watching video. Video card problem?*

If I am reading your post the GPU temp was 79C? This is to high for an idle temp

What does the temp reach during load?


----------



## nerion (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Screen freezes when watching video. Video card problem?*

Hi, thanks for your reply. I've just played a video for only two minutes and the temp went up to 90C. Thought I'd better stop the video at that point.

It's only been stopped a minute or so and already back down to 77C.

So, is there anything I can do? What's causing it to run so hot? I presume 90C is too hot?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Screen freezes when watching video. Video card problem?*

The temps are too high and overheating.

What graphics card do you have installed? Did you also clean the fan on the graphics card

Open the case and post the PSU make/model also post the voltage specs from the label.


----------



## nerion (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Screen freezes when watching video. Video card problem?*

Cleaned both fans and applied new paste. Everything hunkydory now. Thanks for your help!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Screen freezes when watching video. Video card problem?*

Glad you got it sorted. What are the temps now?


----------

